# اتحدى المهندسين كلهم لاني عجزت



## عاشق الخيال (22 نوفمبر 2008)

يا اخوني المندسين عجزت وانا ادور معلومات كامله عن معالج 8085 معلومات كامله مع الذاكرات وطرق عملهن لاني ادرس مادة حاسبات ومعالجات دقيقه الله يعطيكم العافيه دوم واتحدا منار لانها صراحه خطيره من جد


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 نوفمبر 2008)

عاشق الخيال قال:


> يا اخوني المندسين عجزت وانا ادور معلومات كامله عن معالج 8085 معلومات كامله مع الذاكرات وطرق عملهن لاني ادرس مادة حاسبات ومعالجات دقيقه الله يعطيكم العافيه دوم واتحدا منار لانها صراحه خطيره من جد


أخى
معذرة كلمة أتحدى هذه!!!!! ثم أن المسألة انت لم تأتى بشئ من صنعك لا يمكن لأحد أن يكون عندة علم به ، هو شئ موجود ومعروف ومستخدم وكثير لديهم Data Sheet له - اجعله طلب وليس استفزاز.
قبل أن اجيبك ماذا تقصد بالمعالج 8085؟ هل القديم 8 بت من انتاج انتل من عائلة 8080 أم تقصد نوع آخر ؟ لأن 8085 لا يحتوى ذاكرات.


----------



## mnci (23 نوفمبر 2008)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> أخى
> معذرة كلمة أتحدى هذه!!!!! ثم أن المسألة انت لم تأتى بشئ من صنعك لا يمكن لأحد أن يكون عندة علم به ، هو شئ موجود ومعروف ومستخدم وكثير لديهم Data Sheet له - اجعله طلب وليس استفزاز.
> قبل أن اجيبك ماذا تقصد بالمعالج 8085؟ هل القديم 8 بت من انتاج انتل من عائلة 8080 أم تقصد نوع آخر ؟ لأن 8085 لا يحتوى ذاكرات.


اخى واستاذى ماجد اسمح لى بالرد على اخى السائل بهذا الملف 
www.geocities.com/sarafbiplav2000/microprocessor_a.doc


----------



## ثائرالاسدي (25 نوفمبر 2008)

اين سؤالك حتى تتحدى اسال والاخوه مستعدون للاجابه اما انك تبحث عن كتاب لمعالج قديم وتقول اتحدئ لا اظن ذلك يعتبر شيء


----------



## mnci (25 نوفمبر 2008)

ثائرالاسدي قال:


> اين سؤالك حتى تتحدى اسال والاخوه مستعدون للاجابه اما انك تبحث عن كتاب لمعالج قديم وتقول اتحدئ لا اظن ذلك يعتبر شيء


 
www.geocities.com/sarafbiplav2000/microprocessor_a.doc


----------



## فائق حمادي (26 نوفمبر 2008)

This Might Help With Out Challenge


----------



## عاشق الخيال (28 نوفمبر 2008)

معذرة كلمة أتحدى هذه!!!!! ثم أن المسألة انت لم تأتى بشئ من صنعك لا يمكن لأحد أن يكون عندة علم به ، هو شئ موجود ومعروف ومستخدم وكثير لديهم Data Sheet له - اجعله طلب وليس استفزاز انا اسف اذا غلطت عليكم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 نوفمبر 2008)

أخى
لو مازلت محتاج تفاصيل فمن هذا الرابط
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/92530/INTEL/8085AH.html
يمكنك تحميله كاملا من 20 صفحة و المدون بواسطة انتل الصانع الرئيسى له


----------



## عاشق الخيال (1 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يا اخوي ماجد والله اتعبناك معنا بس يا اخوي ماجد انا من السعوديه ادرس دبلوم الالكترونيات ودراستنا اكثرها عربي وانا ما اعرف الانجليزي كيف امشي في هذا المجال وردودكم كلها انجليزي اسف على التاخر بس الاختبارات اسف اتعباكم معانا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 ديسمبر 2008)

أخى
إذا شق عليك ترجمته فربما يكون الحل أن تسأل عما لا تستوعبه فيه و نحن نجيب بإذن الله.
أخى تذكر أن أوامر التشغيل لا تترجم و ستظل مضطرا لاستخدامها كما هى فمثلا Acumilator A ستترجم مراكم A لأن أوامر التعامل معه مثل MOV A,16 لن تترجم ولن تعرب
وفقك الله


----------



## عاشق الخيال (3 ديسمبر 2008)

والله اتعبناك يا اخوي ماجد مشكووور على الرد الله يجزاك الف خير ويكثر من امثالك


----------



## المقرون (27 ديسمبر 2010)

شكررررررررررااااااا


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (29 ديسمبر 2010)

مممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههاااااااااااااااااا


----------

